# Sore feet



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

new boots need some wearing to break in, so they will get softer as you wear them more (assuming they're new. if they're super old then time to replace em)

take the insoles out of your boots. burn them. buy insoles from Sole, Superfeet, or a comparable company. 

shred.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Having your own boots is always a good thing. Assuming you work hard to find a pair that fit really well it should solve your foot pain troubles. Yup, they do have a break in period but if they fit well for a start then it shouldn't be painful.
One thing I have noticed when learning myself was that I tended to fight the motions of the boots and board and my feet got sore and crampy. Just relaxing your feet would maybe help, or that might just be stupid advice :laugh:
Perhaps the hire boots were too tight, or just laced up too tight even? It takes a little while before you know how to adjust your gear to suit yourself


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think OP was using rentals but not sure


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

The boots are rentals, old, but hey beggars cant be choosers.

I also think i am fighting the boot and being tied in, new feeling, that actually makes a lot of sense, will try and get more relaxed on the next lesson.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Proper fitting boots are a must and you may have been fighting the boots to try and make your feet comfortable not allowing you to concentrate on the riding, lesson and fun you would have.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe a good idea than to invest in a decent pair of boots and ensure my lessons are worthwhile and enjoyable and not spoilt buy sore feet.

Thanks guys,


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

If you can't swing a new pair of boots right away you could always try a removable insole.Most stock ones pretty much suck so just that 15-30$ can mean a world of change.


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

Investing in your own boots is a very good idea, especially this time of year. Everything should be on clearance. I had boots before I had a complete setup, because it seems like a lot of people have spare boards to borrow.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I had a similar experience after my first lesson. to be honost I went out and was going to just buy boots but with the deals they had at the time I ended up getting a board and bindings as well. (all be it not a good board) but it was WAY better than the rental stuff I had used. Way lighter and was a lot better to learn on. I would actually wear my boots around the house for a while each evening to break them in lol. If you end up still using rental boots don't be afraid to ask for a bigger size or different pair. They want to see you enjoy yourself as well to get ya coming back  Good luck!


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Well went to the shop on Saturday and spent some time fitting and testing some boots.

I ended up buying the Burton Grails, the heel support is good, and the half size help for my wider but short feet, 

I wore them for about half an hour today around the house, and much better than the rentals i used during my lessons.


----------

